# Portage Wednesday Nighter



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

There were some nice fish last night coming into weigh-in.
A couple of 17# bags came in 1st and 2nd and a couple 5 lb bass.
It sounds like the bite was a little suttle last night hearing how they were caught. I was fishing from shore an hour before weigh in and picked up a nice bass on a worm and you really had to feel the bite.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

does anyone got any info on these turnys. wouldnt mind fishing in one or at least watching a weighin. how often are these turnys on wensday night.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

they are every wednesday from 1st wed in may to i think mid sept or sept 1


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Weigh-in is 9:30 pm. Entry fee is $40 a boat. I quit these, tired of donating....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ABC/PORTAGELAKESWEDS.html


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Weigh in is at 9


----------

